# If you have Covid-19 or think you might, please post here



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

In the long Covid-19 thread a few people have been reporting illness. I thought we should have a thread for people who are ill with the virus, or think they might be, for shared information, experiences and support.

Perhaps include a general location.

I (Northeast US) called our local hotline this morning to report my symptoms and am waiting for a call back from a nurse. I will not be going out. There is no testing available here yet. It's hard not to feel scared and alone, I have GAD anyway and hope that is all my symptoms are, but I am home for good.

My symptom is an odd tickle deep in my lungs on the right side. And a slight headache which only just started.

@ZoeM @PawsOnMe @DolomiTTe


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

I've woken up with a cough and a high temperature. So I'm on lockdown. It may be just a cold cos it is that time of year but we shall see. I phoned 111 and got the recorded message about treating the symptoms until it gets really bad. if/when it does.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@lorilu has allergy season started up there yet? 
We've woken up to pollen dusting everything for about a week now, which I'm sure is going to complicate things as people try to figure out if they have seasonal allergies or a virus....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm thinking mine will be a combination of allergies (I get mild hayfever and have had a tickly nose and sinus pain for a few weeks now) and a cold. 

But my symptoms are earache (weird watery feeling in my ears), dizziness/vertigo, swollen glands, sore swollen throat, fatigue in all my muscles and just feeling exhausted whenever I try talking or moving, headache, and feeling hot and then cold.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've spoken to the nurse. It is her opinion that I am likely still suffering from the cold that started last Friday (or a new one, I told about the disgusting bank teller in another thread), but she also assured me (when I apologized) that I am not wasting resources by calling, everyone should call if they have doubts. I am feeling sicker than I was earlier, but not with the Covid symptoms: no shortness of breath, cough or fever, so just staying in bed and drinking fluids.

I told her I keep going downstairs and coming back up again to see if it makes me short of breath. So far, no.

If I develop those symptoms I am to call the ER in advance and then go there.

I've been sick a lot this winter and I think much of it has to do with this awful mold and mildew in the apartment, and stress. I have had a lot of stress. I mean I do everything right, eat well, wash my hands, get plenty of fresh air and exercise, and I still seem to come down with every little thing going around.

I don't think I am at risk right now for Covid 19, I think I am just so vulnerable to every dam bug or cold that lazy people spread around I just can't get out from under. 

I am actually starting to feel like I have the flu again. My head is buzzing and I still have the tickle in my chest and feel like clearing my throat a lot. But no cough, shortness of breath or fever. So back under the covers I go, and hope for the best.

I am used to being alone and solitary but it can get a bit scary when I'm ill, especially now that I am getting up onto that senior age bracket. (I'll be 60 soon)


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I've spoken to the nurse. It is her opinion that I am likely still suffering from the cold that started last Friday (or a new one, I told about the disgusting bank teller in another thread), but she also assured me (when I apologized) that I am not wasting resources by calling, everyone should call if they have doubts. I am feeling sicker than I was earlier, but not with the Covid symptoms: no shortness of breath, cough or fever, so just staying in bed and drinking fluids.
> 
> I told her I keep going downstairs and coming back up again to see if it makes me short of breath. So far, no.
> 
> ...


Hope after a bit of rest you soon start feeling better. X


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> @lorilu has allergy season started up there yet?
> We've woken up to pollen dusting everything for about a week now, which I'm sure is going to complicate things as people try to figure out if they have seasonal allergies or a virus....


Still winter here. We don't see pollen until May.  But yes, it presents the same issues. Is it a cold? Flu? Allergies? Anxiety?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a very good idea.

Get well soon folks!!!

Get immune! 
Our pf best vibes sent.,,


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Hope after a bit of rest you soon start feeling better. X


And move to your new house soon Lorilu where you won't have damp and mould hopefully


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Started being sick in the night and its still ongoing. Apparently that can be one of the early symptoms.

Typical of me to get that with my phobia of being sick  I feel absolutely dreadful


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Started being sick in the night and its still ongoing. Apparently that can be one of the early symptoms.
> 
> Typical of me to get that with my phobia of being sick  I feel absolutely dreadful


Hope it's just a sickness bug or something you ate.
Look after yourself


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Started being sick in the night and its still ongoing. Apparently that can be one of the early symptoms.
> 
> Typical of me to get that with my phobia of being sick  I feel absolutely dreadful


Bless you, are you OK?
I have someone I know who seems to have symptoms. Have told her to self isolate, she's got learning difficulties so doesn't quite get things. She's been sick too. I thought it might be from coughing.. Although it's hard to really 'get' her symptoms as you have to be careful not to put words in her mouth so to speak but she has volunteered coughing, vomiting, temperature and sore throat. 
Spoke to her last night she's had symptoms for a week. Not well enough to go out and she sounds poorly. But at least she is being sensible for once.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for posting here. I think some will find it very helpful. It illustrates how varied and sometimes subtle the symptoms can be, and hopefully maybe can reduce fear to be hearing from real people having the virus but managing it. With her permission I've brought over a post from the other thread by ZoeM because I think it adds to this thread.

Regarding the throat clearing I did have that in abundance for a few days. It's mostly gone now, I find I am only doing it if I actually think about it, but that tickle in my lungs is still there. I am not breathless but I am so tired feeding the cats is an effort.

I worry about my older sister. Alone like me, still working in retail (as of yesterday). She is 64, heavy smoker, alcoholic. I would call her highly vulnerable, if she should become infected. Our state has set up easy ways to apply for unemployment and healthcare if someone loses their job but I don't know if she will actually do it when, inevitably, the store owner decides to close the doors. I live far away from her but will try to guide her in those things when she needs them. She can be a bit ...'don't tell me what to do" herself. Not about government edicts, but when loved ones try to help her. She's one of those people who hates to ask for help. So I worry about her. I can't tell her that though or I'd never hear from her again.



ZoeM said:


> @MilleD The ambulance service who attended my friend informed them, you only get the test if you are admitted to hospital. 111 said I have the virus and to self-isolate.
> 
> @lorilu Please don't worry about us we are young and healthy. It is those people we inadvertently pass it to that will get sick -_ people over the age of 70, diabetic friends, COPD parents, those with high blood pressure and heart disease. (All these sorts of people _*who get infected* h_ave between 5-20% chance of dying - according to the World Health Organisation who are collating everything from round the world)_
> 
> ...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I know that the onset of symptoms after exposure can be 4-14 days. But I can't seem to find out how long a person is contagious. I am not very good at using the right search terms I guess. Anyone know?

Like has been said, only the severe cases are actually being tested, so many people will have it without realizing it, because their case will be mild. And those cases will never be counted. That's why it is so so important to isolate. Everyone. (with the exception of essential personnel of course, and thank heavens for them all)


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm on the last day of self isolation (with my husband). I think we've had Coronavis, but can't be 100% sure as we couldn't get tested. Started with hot/cold sweats at around 6pm, followed by more the next day. A dry cough started to develop during that day, along with a banging headache. Felt quite worried when I was short of breath with chest pains a few times, but this only lasted a couple of days. Feel absolutely fine now, although the cough is lingering, but I believe it can take a few weeks to go. I'm based in Darwen, Lancashire.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> I know that the onset of symptoms after exposure can be 4-14 days. But I can't seem to find out how long a person is contagious. I am not very good at using the right search terms I guess. Anyone know?


I'm not sure it's actually known empirically is it?

I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Bless you, are you OK?
> I have someone I know who seems to have symptoms. Have told her to self isolate, she's got learning difficulties so doesn't quite get things. She's been sick too. I thought it might be from coughing.. Although it's hard to really 'get' her symptoms as you have to be careful not to put words in her mouth so to speak but she has volunteered coughing, vomiting, temperature and sore throat.
> Spoke to her last night she's had symptoms for a week. Not well enough to go out and she sounds poorly. But at least she is being sensible for once.


I feel awful but I'm okay and managing. Just so exhausted. Hope your friend will be okay and keeps self isolating. X


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

DolomiTTe said:


> I'm on the last day of self isolation (with my husband). I think we've had Coronavis, but can't be 100% sure as we couldn't get tested. Started with hot/cold sweats at around 6pm, followed by more the next day. A dry cough started to develop during that day, along with a banging headache. Felt quite worried when I was short of breath with chest pains a few times, but this only lasted a couple of days. Feel absolutely fine now, although the cough is lingering, but I believe it can take a few weeks to go. I'm based in Darwen, Lancashire.


Fingers crossed you've really had it. It's so frustrating not knowing for sure, but so glad you're ok.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The past week I've had a very lightheaded 'fuzzy' kind of unfocused sensation in my head which has cleared the last two days. Tightness in my chest, feeling very hot/flushed throughout the day ( again cleared the last two days) aches and pains, and especially around my chest area. Today I had some diarrhea but that was the first occasion over the week. Phoned the doctor a few days ago fearing the symptoms were related to other conditions ( my health anxiety has me believe any chest pain is a heart attack ) and the doctor seemed convinced it wasn't CV. Saw her in person today and all my vitals are good do gas been written off as a prolonged anxiety attack  so I've had full bloods taken anyway and left with a prescription for anti anxiety meds. 

I've had no cough or sore throat.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> The past week I've had a very lightheaded 'fuzzy' kind of unfocused sensation in my head which has cleared the last two days. Tightness in my chest, feeling very hot/flushed throughout the day ( again cleared the last two days) aches and pains, and especially around my chest area. Today I had some diarrhea but that was the first occasion over the week. Phoned the doctor a few days ago fearing the symptoms were related to other conditions ( my health anxiety has me believe any chest pain is a heart attack ) and the doctor seemed convinced it wasn't CV. Saw her in person today and all my vitals are good do gas been written off as a prolonged anxiety attack  so I've had full bloods taken anyway and left with a prescription for anti anxiety meds.
> 
> I've had no cough or sore throat.


Those were my symptoms for last week except no diarrhoea, it always got worse at night and felt like I was constantly on the verge of coming down with a cold. If you're not already you should see about self isolating.

Hope your anti anxiety meds help you, must be so hard with health anxiety with all this going on!


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Is almost-a-cold a symptom of CV? I felt like that for a week before I self-isolated.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> The past week I've had a very lightheaded 'fuzzy' kind of unfocused sensation in my head which has cleared the last two days. Tightness in my chest, feeling very hot/flushed throughout the day ( again cleared the last two days) aches and pains, and especially around my chest area. Today I had some diarrhea but that was the first occasion over the week. Phoned the doctor a few days ago fearing the symptoms were related to other conditions (* my health anxiety has me believe any chest pain is a heart attack* ) and the doctor seemed convinced it wasn't CV. Saw her in person today and all my vitals are good do gas been written off as a prolonged anxiety attack  so I've had full bloods taken anyway and left with a prescription for anti anxiety meds.
> 
> I've had no cough or sore throat.


I have that chest pain anxiety too. I've been to the ER 3 times in the last 5 years for chest pains that were diagnosed as anxiety. Now, since I know I've been checked out so many times (with the whole gamut of tests) I try to talk myself down out of the heart attack fear. I can't take the drugs though. I use a lot of Rescue Remedy, it takes the edge off a bit.

My symptoms seem consistent with a very mild case of Covid-19. I do think most people will have it as there is no natural immunity to this disease. There seems to be some question over whether having it give you immunity though, since the virus is mutating as it goes along.

My intent is to stay isolated for the full 14 days since I was last around people (Tuesday March 17) to ensure I am not spreading anything around or going to come down with something worse.

I have also had some loose stool, but I also get that from stress sometimes.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Billbailey said:


> Is almost-a-cold a symptom of CV? I felt like that for a week before I self-isolated.


This may be me overreacting, but I feel like at this point anyone who feels 'iffy' really should avoid any contact with others as much as they possibly can.



lorilu said:


> My intent is to stay isolated for the full 14 days


This is really the responsible thing to do, I wish more people were being this serious about it. 
Yes, most of us will probably get sick eventually, but the more we can delay the spread, the better chance our medical systems will have to help us.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

George hasn't been feeling well today. He hasn't got a temperature or a cough, he's just a bit snuffly and obviously doesn't feel too great. Have put him to bed with a dose of calpol. Nik and I both feel fine.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> George hasn't been feeling well today. He hasn't got a temperature or a cough, he's just a bit snuffly and obviously doesn't feel too great. Have put him to bed with a dose of calpol. Nik and I both feel fine.


Poor George!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Poor George!


I know, it's horrible that he can't tell me what he's feeling, but I just know he isn't feeling right.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> This may be me overreacting, but I feel like at this point anyone who feels 'iffy' really should avoid any contact with others as much as they possibly can.


This would be my view too.. If something isn't quite right then don't dismiss it. We keep being told some people will have minor symptoms. 
Obviously there can be a slight bit of paranoia around this too. 
I have spent all week keeping in contact with a vulnerable lady, as vulnerable due to special needs. She started not to feel herself last Tuesday. Now she can claim to have a multitude of ailments and cure them in 5 seconds with a tablet but she was still saying she was OK But.. So have done my best to make sure she's stayed in. Which she has. Passed on information about coronovirus. She's actually sounding terrible now and does downplay her symptoms as she's scared from media reports. However I am glad from the first inkling of I feel a bit unwell, she didn't go out and stayed in especially as she has many elderly friends even though she's only 32..plus she will talk to anyone. She doesn't always get social etiquette


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> George hasn't been feeling well today. He hasn't got a temperature or a cough, he's just a bit snuffly and obviously doesn't feel too great. Have put him to bed with a dose of calpol. Nik and I both feel fine.


Aw poor George  
But very glad you and Nik are feeling fine!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Those were my symptoms for last week except no diarrhoea, it always got worse at night and felt like I was constantly on the verge of coming down with a cold. If you're not already you should see about self isolating.
> 
> Hope your anti anxiety meds help you, must be so hard with health anxiety with all this going on!


How are you feeling now? Did you self isolate with those similar symptoms?

It really is distressing when you have HA, yes. I thought I was being very rational and pragmatic up until this past week.



Billbailey said:


> Is almost-a-cold a symptom of CV? I felt like that for a week before I self-isolated.


I'm pretty certain mine isn't CV related and I have to trust my doctor's diagnosis. That said, there is always going to be that slight doubt because as a new virus who can really say with any clarity what the symptoms are for everyone? Yes, there is a pattern of coughing and high fever in patients so far, but equally some people have said they haven't really felt any different and wouldn't know they've had it.



lorilu said:


> I have that chest pain anxiety too. I've been to the ER 3 times in the last 5 years for chest pains that were diagnosed as anxiety. Now, since I know I've been checked out so many times (with the whole gamut of tests) I try to talk myself down out of the heart attack fear. I can't take the drugs though. I use a lot of Rescue Remedy, it takes the edge off a bit.
> 
> My symptoms seem consistent with a very mild case of Covid-19. I do think most people will have it as there is no natural immunity to this disease. There seems to be some question over whether having it give you immunity though, since the virus is mutating as it goes along.
> 
> ...


Stay safe! Very wise to self isolate.



Sairy said:


> George hasn't been feeling well today. He hasn't got a temperature or a cough, he's just a bit snuffly and obviously doesn't feel too great. Have put him to bed with a dose of calpol. Nik and I both feel fine.


Poor George. Must be upsetting to see him not himself.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> How are you feeling now? Did you self isolate with those similar symptoms?
> 
> It really is distressing when you have HA, yes. I thought I was being very rational and pragmatic up until this past week.
> 
> ...


It's horrible when he's poorly, but he gets calpol and plenty of cuddles so he'll be OK.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope little George soon feels better x



Dogloverlou said:


> How are you feeling now? Did you self isolate with those similar symptoms?
> 
> It really is distressing when you have HA, yes. I thought I was being very rational and pragmatic up until this past week.


I was self isolating because my brother had all the typical symptoms (a bad cough, fever, flu like symptoms) and my mum and I thought our symptoms (which were what you listed minus the upset stomach) was just a cold coming on but I would have self isolated as soon as I felt unwell anyway as I wouldn't want to put others at risk.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry I havent been online all day. Thank you so much for posting this @lorilu - I think its so important to

I have screenshot the bit from the report I have linked below on signs and symptoms. I hope it helps.










*Haemoptiysis is the coughing up of blood
** Myalgia and Arthralgia are joint and muscle pain respectively.

I hope its both a relief and a scare to those who think they've had it and are nearly out the other side. For us lucky 80% these are our symptoms. What it is so essential we do is not go to visit our old people and people with health conditions. You remember the busses coming in from China, bringing people who had been there to qurantine? You saw how protected they were. We dont have the ability to do that, so all we can do is minimise risk, and the best and most effective way to minimise risk is to stay home and not to go out. and potentially infect someone like yourself but who has elderly relatives living at home.

I am trying to dig out the official world health organisation that documents the percentage of people with each symptom that was collated in China. The world health organisation has given me all my knowledge and is THE most reputable source of information. I recommend having a look.

If you want to see in some detail what China have been through, and how they are out the other side 6 months later please have a look at this report by WHO;

https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...na-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf

LIfe is going to be horrible for the next few months, without a shadow of a doubt, but we will come out the other side when the government gets its act together. Their 'herd immunity' idea that went against every single other countries ideas has put our vulnerable and elderly people at incredible risk. If you think you've passed this on to anyone, please remember, this is not your fault. The government telling us that there are e.g. 8 confirmed cases in Liverpool made everyone blase' - how on earth can this little cough be the virus when only 8/500,000 have it? Testing only those admitted to hospital has blindsided so many people. I assume those who have died recently either, anyone dying of a 'short illness' I would be extremely suspicious about.

I have friends who are paramedics and nurse and midwives, and GPs because I volunteer for St John Ambulance. They are working so hard for us all, the emotional toll this is taking on them is beyond belief. And they have no protection. They have finally now stopped going home to visit Mum/Dad and the Grandparents. Them and teachers and our shop workers are putting their loved ones lives on the line for us., so please help by staying in.

Much love and get well soon those of you self isolating and poorly. Self isolating means you are literally saving lives.

Z xxx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I have one of those finger-tip oxygen meters. It’s reassuring as I have chronic health problems which could sound like CV. So far I’m OK and it’s now 12 days since I was in a crowd, though I have had to go shopping a couple of times this week.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Jaf said:


> I have one of those finger-tip oxygen meters. It's reassuring as I have chronic health problems which could sound like CV. So far I'm OK and it's now 12 days since I was in a crowd, though I have had to go shopping a couple of times this week.


Are you in Spain and in lockdown? My little sister in Barcelona with her husband and two kids in lockdown. They are very very worried about the family.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm thinking mine will be a combination of allergies (I get mild hayfever and have had a tickly nose and sinus pain for a few weeks now) and a cold.
> 
> But my symptoms are earache (weird watery feeling in my ears), dizziness/vertigo, swollen glands, sore swollen throat, fatigue in all my muscles and just feeling exhausted whenever I try talking or moving, headache, and feeling hot and then cold.


 I have just started gettign earache today, stilll have the fever too


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Billbailey said:


> Is almost-a-cold a symptom of CV? I felt like that for a week before I self-isolated.


Almost a cold absolute summarises it for 80% of people.No or little snot or congestion? x


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

ZoeM said:


> Are you in Spain and in lockdown? My little sister in Barcelona with her husband and two kids in lockdown. They are very very worried about the family.


Yes I am but I'm such a hermit it's not really different for me at home. Scary as hell going out though, everyone in masks! Must be so scary for families and difficult to cope.

Apparently the police are in towns giving out fines. They don't come this far out into the countryside.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

ZoeM said:


> Almost a cold absolute summarises it for 80% of people.No or little snot or congestion? x


No, not really. Started with a tickly nose and throat for a couple of days. Then developed into a runny nose but no congestion. Then I woke up with high temperature and a dry cough, along with the runny nose. I now have a high temp and the runny nose but the cough has gone. So I don't really feel that ill. Just a bit under par.

I hope it is CV cos then I'm clear and can get on with life. Got another 11 days of isolation and I'm done.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Just read your long post and I do think I have it. I feel bad now about assuming I had a cold but it was because my dad came to see me when he had a cold and it did feel like a cold. I have been avoiding old people as much possible while I had the 'cold', just in case, but still.....

Anyway, if I get through it, it means I can go and help out with all the community stuff that is going on around me. Which will also make me feel better.


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm fairly sure I had it in january/february. I don't often get colds/flu but was hit by a bad one at the end of Jan and well into february, felt extreme discomfirt in chest especially when laying down at nights and suffered breathing problems to the point I was afraid I would stop breathing in my sleep.
Only became aware that all my symptoms were those of CV a few days ago.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

I remember a lot of people complaining in January that they had a cough that just wouldn't go away.


----------



## oracleseer (Dec 26, 2013)

Billbailey said:


> I remember a lot of people complaining in January that they had a cough that just wouldn't go away.


I think there was a cold/flu going around in January as have spoken to several people who mentioned a mucousy cough. I had a terrible flu then but it was a dry cough and that was the least of my problems!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Billbailey said:


> Just read your long post and I do think I have it. I feel bad now about assuming I had a cold but it was because my dad came to see me when he had a cold and it did feel like a cold. I have been avoiding old people as much possible while I had the 'cold', just in case, but still.....
> 
> Anyway, if I get through it, it means I can go and help out with all the community stuff that is going on around me. Which will also make me feel better.


I am so sorry, I have been in bits thinking about the risk I put my dad in and I was already telling people to stay in. Its not your fault. It's not my fault. I hope that in a few days time when you reach out to your family that they are still well. I think my head is going to explode. I'm not sure I can take much more of this. It's just so horrible.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ZoeM said:


> Almost a cold absolute summarises it for 80% of people.No or little snot or congestion? x


That was what mine was like too. Stuffy nose (but no blowing), sounding very nasal,constantly having to clear my throat, feeling a bit weak and fog headed, headache.And that scary tickle deep in my right lung. Then a few days later, utter exhaustion.

I did think I had a cold, but I don't now. I think I have the virus, I think everyone will have it since there is no natural immunity to it. I took many precautions even when I thought it was a cold, which is all we can do (except isolate of course) I hope I didn't pass it on to anyone before I finally started isolation.

The throat clearing is almost gone today. I think now I only feel I have to do it when I start thinking about it. The stuffy nose is still evident, but not as much.I still have the slight headache and my throat is a bit scratchy. Oh! That tickle down in my right lung is almost gone. In fact I forgot all about it until just now listing my symptoms. Now that I am thinking about it i can feel it, but it hasn't troubled me at all today.

And I am not quite so utterly exhausted, in fact I defrosted the freezer and made a pot of bone broth today. While watching Doc Martin through my library on the computer all day. Got a stiff neck from that now ha.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

lorilu said:


> That was what mine was like too. Stuffy nose (but no blowing), sounding very nasal,constantly having to clear my throat, feeling a bit weak and fog headed, headache.Then a few days later, utter exhaustion. I did think I had a cold, but I don't now. I think I have the virus, I think everyone will have it since there is no natural immunity to it. I took many precautions even when I thought it was a cold, which is all we can do (except isolate of course) I hope I didn't pass it on to anyone before I finally started isolation.
> 
> The throat clearing is almost gone today. I think now I only feel I have to do it when I start thinking about it. The stuffy nose is still evident, but not as much.I still have the slight headache and my throat is a bit scratchy. Oh! That tickle down in my right lung is almost gone. In fact I forgot all about it until just now listing my symptoms. Now that I am thinking about it i can feel it, but it hasn't troubled me at all today.
> 
> And I am not quite so utterly exhausted, in fact I defrosted the freezer and made a pot of bone broth today. While watching Doc Martin through my library on the computer all day. Got a stiff neck from that now ha.


Take care lovely. I keep telling people to rest, I keep getting fever spikes.

Day 12 I should update the symptoms I guess. Headache, Fever, really dry skin, flaking, sporadic slight pain in lower left lung/back. Chills. Forgetfulness, Fatigue.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I reported here that I was feeling better yesterday. I've gone back the other way today. Still no fever but that tickle in my lungs has turned to a feeling of restriction and I am feeling a bit breathless just getting around to feed the cats their breakfast. And the throat clearing and stuffy nose are back too.

So my advice here is when you feel better, continue to treat yourself as if you are sick, because it's going to boomerang before it leaves. I was hoping to go out and have a little hike in a remote bit of woods today but I guess I am not ready for that yet.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just to update my symptoms, I've now got a cough (coughing every few minutes). I have back and chest pain that's making it painful to breathe but I think that might be from being sick.

@lorilu I've heard that it's quite common for people to suddenly feel a lot better and then suddenly get bad again. Fingers crossed you'll be feeling up for your walk in the woods soon!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

PawsOnMe said:


> Just to update my symptoms, I've now got a cough (coughing every few minutes). I have back and chest pain that's making it painful to breathe but I think that might be from being sick.
> 
> @lorilu I've heard that it's quite common for people to suddenly feel a lot better and then suddenly get bad again. Fingers crossed you'll be feeling up for your walk in the woods soon!


Thanks, yes, my cough is getting more frequent as the morning goes on and the chest restriction is getting a bit painful. No fever though. Incredibly tired. I am about to go back to bed I think.

That feel-better-then worse thing is common with many viruses I think. I know when I've had the flu it happens that way too. This isn't flu though, flu hits like a sledge hammer. This has crept up gradually.

Take care of yourselves, everyone. That's the key here. Rest and fluids and don't panic. xxxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lorilu said:


> Thanks, yes, my cough is getting more frequent as the morning goes on and the chest restriction is getting a bit painful. No fever though. Incredibly tired. I am about to go back to bed I think.
> 
> That feel-better-then worse thing is common with many viruses I think. I know when I've had the flu it happens that way too. This isn't flu though, flu hits like a sledge hammer. This has crept up gradually.
> 
> Take care of yourselves, everyone. That's the key here. Rest and fluids and don't panic. xxxx


Hope you're feeling better soon. ((hugs))


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you for the warning. I won't panic now if I wake up feeling much worse.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

oracleseer said:


> I'm fairly sure I had it in january/february. I don't often get colds/flu but was hit by a bad one at the end of Jan and well into february, felt extreme discomfirt in chest especially when laying down at nights and suffered breathing problems to the point I was afraid I would stop breathing in my sleep.
> Only became aware that all my symptoms were those of CV a few days ago.


This is what I have been getting, i thought you are meant to breathe better on your back and propped up, but Ive been getting breathless like this and my pulse shooting up to 100. I don't have asthma or any health problems really, just anxiety/depression. I rang my friend cus I felt so crappy and she kept telling me I was being anxious and I was just breathy and calm. I am calm now.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Billbailey said:


> I hope it is CV cos then I'm clear and can get on with life. Got another 11 days of isolation and I'm done.


I think people need to be a little wary of assuming they've had the virus and they are no longer at risk of either exposure or transmission.

This is when the antibody test would be useful.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> I think people need to be a little wary of assuming they've had the virus and they are no longer at risk of either exposure or transmission.
> 
> This is when the antibody test would be useful.


I agree with this. There is no way to know for sure right now if having it makes one immune, as the virus can mutate.

I had some lovely home made hot bone broth a bit ago and a warm shower. I do urge everyone feeling unwell to remember to eat. Broths and soups I think are especially beneficial, the steam is good for sinus, the liquid of course is good too, and it's so nourishing to both body and soul. I imagine hot cereals would be good too.

I've still got the cough and lethargy, and headache, and oddly enough a bit of ear ache. I don't feel particularly anxious, thank goodness for small favors.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

lorilu said:


> I agree with this. There is no way to know for sure right now if having it makes one immune, as the virus can mutate.
> 
> I had some lovely home made hot bone broth a bit ago and a warm shower. I do urge everyone feeling unwell to remember to eat. Broths and soups I think are especially beneficial, the steam is good for sinus, the liquid of course is good too, and it's so nourishing to both body and soul. I imagine hot cereals would be good too.
> 
> I've still got the cough and lethargy, and headache, and oddly enough a bit of ear ache. I don't feel particularly anxious, thank goodness for small favors.


I had the earache yesterday I think it was. Take care lovely. xx


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

So am I expected to live the rest of my life indoors?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Billbailey said:


> I remember a lot of people complaining in January that they had a cough that just wouldn't go away.


I had one off those coughs it started Christmas Eve and lasted until the end of January.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Billbailey said:


> So am I expected to live the rest of my life indoors?


No, but I do think we should all behave as if we are infectious and try our best to avoid infecting others. If we're coughing and sneezing, stay home if possible. If you're well, still act as if you're contagious so that in case you are an asymptomatic carrier you minimize infecting others.

I agree with @MilleD this is where more and more precise testing would be really helpful.

But the reality is, most of us are probably going to get this virus, we can only hope to 'flatten the curve' and keep the vulnerable safe.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Billbailey said:


> So am I expected to live the rest of my life indoors?


No, but the social distancing still applies to you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> No, you really can't go out and about without worrying! Or worrying for others!


You can if you have countryside close to


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> You can if you have countryside close to


That's not the type of arena they live in, as we've been told.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im not going within 2 metres minimum of anyone for the foreseeable future. I have invested in a hiking pole to enforce this.

Still finding walking Ned quite stressful as there are just so many more people out and about, enjoying the sun (which is going to be shining for days now) and recreational activities.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Nonnie said:


> I have invested in a hiking pole to enforce this.


That made me laugh more than it should have!

Hope everyone with symptoms is feeling better!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am feeling a lot better today. Still have that throat clearing thing a bit, but starting to chafe and want to get out and move around.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lorilu said:


> I am feeling a lot better today. Still have that throat clearing thing a bit, but starting to chafe and want to get out and move around.


I hope this is the turning point for you and continue to feel better. Soon be back to normal (whatever normal is now).


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

lorilu said:


> I am feeling a lot better today. Still have that throat clearing thing a bit, but starting to chafe and want to get out and move around.


Glad to hear you are through the worst @lorilu I still have a fever, I think its because ive been so stressed out trying to warn people but I rang emergency mental health team and they said basically that I should be on enforced rest to make sure I get better so I have been and I came off social media and slept all night last night! Woo, felt like a new woman!

Anyone clicked that Boris Johnson all but disappeared for two weeks recently?

Take care people, look after yourselves and your bodies, and turn off social media if you are struggling. I can't tell you the positive impact that's had on me


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

*f you are suffering from anxiety or stress or have mental health problems, please be aware that if you go on https://111.nhs.uk/ or ring 111 you will get a phone consultation with a GP or a nurse. You are not adding to the issue, you need to look after your mental health.

Lines are also in place to deal with any other current health issues you have. Please use them. You are not adding to the strain on the NHS you are looking after yourself and stopping loved ones worrying.

Please also note that prescriptions are being delivered automatically soon. The surgeries know when you got your last prescription so will know when you need it. If you need something urgently, ring 111 or visit the https://111.nhs.uk/ website.*

Those of you who have symptoms, please look after yourselves, paracetamol supports your body, don't think you need to go without to try to fight this infection.
Those of you struggling with missing loved ones who feel so far away, you have my absolute sympathy and remember though we can't see our mums and dads in person, we can skype and phone and send lots of photos of our kids.
For anyone who is fearing they have passed this on to a loved one, please remember you didn't know, its not your fault.
For those of you who have to go out and work and put yourselves on the line, you know how to stay 2m away from people. The risk to you is now HUGELY lessened than it was a week ago even though it feels huge right now to you and your families.
For our wonderful fantastic nurses and doctors, care workers, and other HCPs, you are amazing, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for the coming months.
Hang on in there, this will pass. xx


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

My OHs Mum has just told us she has a bit of a sore throat and feeling a bit achy and has a headache. She has a cough too, but she usually has one anyway. She also has the sniffles.

We are staying with his parents and have been keeping away from people. But she did go to a hairdressers a few days ago. We tried to persuade her not to but she was insistent. 

I have mentioned she is in the vulnerable group, being old, having diabetes and being overweight.

Does this sound like anything similar to what covid sufferers have had?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> My OHs Mum has just told us she has a bit of a sore throat and feeling a bit achy and has a headache. She has a cough too, but she usually has one anyway. She also has the sniffles.
> 
> We are staying with his parents and have been keeping away from people. But she did go to a hairdressers a few days ago. We tried to persuade her not to but she was insistent.
> 
> ...


It's possible so would err on the side of caution, although not typical symptoms sore throat and headache have been mentioned along with aching joints as it's a coronavirus this sounds like flu type symptoms. Am quite funny anyone since I had flu and was hospitalised as a teen, even a cold as I have never had flu since I get aching joints always. Some not bad some bad even if it's a sinusitis type thing. 
I believe @PawsOnMe started with a sore throat and @lorilu too or both had symptoms


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

HarlequinCat said:


> My OHs Mum has just told us she has a bit of a sore throat and feeling a bit achy and has a headache. She has a cough too, but she usually has one anyway. She also has the sniffles.
> 
> We are staying with his parents and have been keeping away from people. But she did go to a hairdressers a few days ago. We tried to persuade her not to but she was insistent.
> 
> ...


My advice is treat everything as covid. Meaning, stay home, treat symptoms, rest, fluids, and if you get a high fever or difficulty breathing get yourself to the ER.

I had constant throat clearing, headache and exhaustion. As the days went by I had other minor symptoms coming and going.

In the US anyway, only severe cases, known exposure or people who have been out of the country are being tested. At least, that was yesterday. Things change day to day.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks both. She's going to rest today and see how she feels tomorrow. She gets chest infections with just colds so going to keep an eye on her cough.

Hopefully it's the flu, a lot of that still going around


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You know as I said I am feeling better but I STILL have that tickle down in my right lung. Wednesday was one week since I first started feeling ill (thought it was a head cold) so, IF I have Covid19 I am 11 days into it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I really wish we were doing a better job of testing. It's always better to know than have that uncertainty and fear not knowing if you're sick, if you can get others sick, how long before it's safe to go out again...


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Far as I know In the UK they only test you if you've been hospitalised! 
It's silly really cos you need to know so you dont spread it. Especially people with mild symptom that doesn't stop them going out. You could pass it to someone vulnerable


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

lorilu said:


> You know as I said I am feeling better but I STILL have that tickle down in my right lung. Wednesday was one week since I first started feeling ill (thought it was a head cold) so, IF I have Covid19 I am 11 days into it.


A friend with special needs will be two weeks on Monday or Tuesday. Its genuinely knocked her for 6 as me and her sister thought it would be harder to keep her indoors as she likes her routine. Not that it's wise to do it, all over to different towns. She's vulnerable but not health wise. However she is petrified of going to hospital hospital treatment means you must be dying. Have phoned and text her, and although she denies having the virus she sounds very symptomatic, coughing, temperature, feeling very unwell, fatigue. As a general rule she's actually fit and well.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> A friend with special needs will be two weeks on Monday or Tuesday. Its genuinely knocked her for 6 as me and her sister thought it would be harder to keep her indoors as she likes her routine. Not that it's wise to do it, all over to different towns. She's vulnerable but not health wise. However she is petrified of going to hospital hospital treatment means you must be dying. Have phoned and text her, and although she denies having the virus she sounds very symptomatic, coughing, temperature, feeling very unwell, fatigue. As a general rule she's actually fit and well.


Sadly I think a lot of sick people will be feeling like this after seeing the dreadful hospital scenes from Italy recently. Understandable really.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got a blocked nose from allergies and still have a really tickly cough (dont think I've ever coughed so much, gonna have abs of steel when this is over!). Last night was my worst night as I couldn't breathe through my nose so had to breathe through my mouth and that then set off my tickly cough and my throat was so dry. Woke gasping for air in a panic several times in the night. Only had about 2 hours sleep in total so feeling very tired and blah today. Managed to have a bath though and that's cleared my sinus' a little so hopefully tonight will be better. 

My brother is worse though as he's been coughing up bloody phlegm although he says he's feeling a little better in himself now. This will be around day 14 for him.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

MilleD said:


> No, but the social distancing still applies to you.


It applies to all of us, even those who have tested negative after a positive result. We have to assume that everyone is positive.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I really wish we were doing a better job of testing. It's always better to know than have that uncertainty and fear not knowing if you're sick, if you can get others sick, how long before it's safe to go out again...


I think the problem is lack of tests. At least it is where I live. Saw a story yesterday about a home test. Don't know if it was a legitimate story, but I certainly would doubt the accuracy of anything like that. I got out today! I went up to my usual hiking spot, the Audubon Sanctuary where I almost never see another person. I encountered several couples today and one single with a dog. Gorgeous day but a snow storm coming tonight so glad I did it.

This afternoon I've got the porch open for the cats even though it's freezing. Since they were out there and I was inside and cold I did some laps on my staircase which warmed me up. No trouble breathing and no cough during any of the exercise. Unless they ever get an antibody test (and not one I have to order by mail and pay some crazy amount for which may or may not be accurate) I may never know if this was the virus or not.

I hope everyone else will soon be feeling better too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Far as I know In the UK they only test you if you've been hospitalised!
> It's silly really cos you need to know so you dont spread it. Especially people with mild symptom that doesn't stop them going out. You could pass it to someone vulnerable


I think they're prioritising frontline NHS staff etc.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think they're prioritising frontline NHS staff etc.


Let's hope so!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I’ve started to cough in the evening. I’m hoping it’s just a tickle. I have had pneumonia and flu so I’m trying to keep a level head. No temperature (thank goodness we’ve found the thermometer) and sore throat. I do get mild allergies so I’m hoping it’s that.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I've started to cough in the evening. I'm hoping it's just a tickle. I have had pneumonia and flu so I'm trying to keep a level head. No temperature (thank goodness we've found the thermometer) and sore throat. I do get mild allergies so I'm hoping it's that.


Oh dear. Well, you know what to do. And please keep us posted. xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I've started to cough in the evening. I'm hoping it's just a tickle. I have had pneumonia and flu so I'm trying to keep a level head. No temperature (thank goodness we've found the thermometer) and sore throat. I do get mild allergies so I'm hoping it's that.


Funnily enough my sister said the same, she has a lot of allergies though. No sore throat currently plus she seems to get lots of chest infections. I swear that relates to the office she works in. 
She is highly anxious though and she's wondering if it's more anxiety related. I think what's worrying her most is not seeing her children, or her grandchild who she dotes on. I know self isolating isn't long but she has her grand child quite a bit.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Funnily enough my sister said the same, she has a lot of allergies though. No sore throat currently plus she seems to get lots of chest infections. I swear that relates to the office she works in.
> She is highly anxious though and she's wondering if it's more anxiety related. I think what's worrying her most is not seeing her children, or her grandchild who she dotes on. I know self isolating isn't long but she has her grand child quite a bit.


I too wondered if it was "only" anxiety at first.

Well that's what it always comes back to. Is it allergies, cold, flu, anxiety or Covid-19? Even in the early days they were saying this, that all these things people have might just be more of the same or it might be a mild case of the virus or the onset of a more serious case.....but you don't know so it's hope for the best, but take steps for the worst, and isolate.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

lorilu said:


> .but you don't know so it's hope for the best, but take steps for the worst, and isolate.


We have an NHS website where you can answer a few questions and get a result to the questionnaire which tells you what to do. Basically even a hint of any of the symptoms and you should stay home. Unfortunately here in the U.K. people seem to regard it all as optional, especially if it might inconvenience them a bit.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Oh dear. Well, you know what to do. And please keep us posted. xx





lullabydream said:


> Funnily enough my sister said the same, she has a lot of allergies though. No sore throat currently plus she seems to get lots of chest infections. I swear that relates to the office she works in.
> She is highly anxious though and she's wondering if it's more anxiety related. I think what's worrying her most is not seeing her children, or her grandchild who she dotes on. I know self isolating isn't long but she has her grand child quite a bit.


thank you. I have been outside a lot more lately so I think it's probably that. I've taken my hay fever meds and it's eased off now.

I had pneumonia two years ago and I can remember the overwhelming pain of tiredness. I did have a nap this afternoon which means up early recording a podcast episode and whilst good to do it's a bit exhausting mentally so I think that's why as it's not painful. A bit off and it's easy to get tired out by this. No temperature so I'm probably fine.

@lorilu I am relieved to read you're feeling better.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> No temperature so I'm probably fine.


I never had a fever. Many don't. Of course I don't know for sure if I had the virus. Probably never will know. Please do keep us posted anyway. x


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

ZoeM said:


> Glad to hear you are through the worst @lorilu I still have a fever, I think its because ive been so stressed out trying to warn people but I rang emergency mental health team and they said basically that I should be on enforced rest to make sure I get better so I have been and I came off social media and slept all night last night! Woo, felt like a new woman!
> 
> Anyone clicked that Boris Johnson all but disappeared for two weeks recently?
> 
> Take care people, look after yourselves and your bodies, and turn off social media if you are struggling. I can't tell you the positive impact that's had on me


I think emergency mental health are inundated. I phoned crisis team today and told them I was worried about my psychiatric health in the coming weeks. They told me to ring my GP tommorow. I sometimes wish I could be sedated for the next few months.
I wish you good health Zoe


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

havoc said:


> We have an NHS website where you can answer a few questions and get a result to the questionnaire which tells you what to do. Basically even a hint of any of the symptoms and you should stay home. Unfortunately here in the U.K. people seem to regard it all as optional, especially if it might inconvenience them a bit.


Boris needs to put the whole country into lockdown. I don't know why he hasn't done it already.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

ZoeM said:


> *f you are suffering from anxiety or stress or have mental health problems, please be aware that if you go on https://111.nhs.uk/ or ring 111 you will get a phone consultation with a GP or a nurse. You are not adding to the issue, you need to look after your mental health.
> 
> Lines are also in place to deal with any other current health issues you have. Please use them. You are not adding to the strain on the NHS you are looking after yourself and stopping loved ones worrying.
> 
> ...


I was going to ring 111 today but I thought I would clogging up the system with my psychiatric problems. The affect on my mental health is horrible. It's like the worst nightmare.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MissMiloKitty said:


> I was going to ring 111 today but I thought I would clogging up the system with my psychiatric problems. The affect on my mental health is horrible. It's like the worst nightmare.


I'm sorry to hear that. Can I ask how much you are watching the news, what else you are doing during the day and what strategies you have tried to help ease your anxiety?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hang on in there guys. And remember we will get through this, the majority of us with mild or no symptoms.

People suffering from mental health issues, please ring 111 they are prepared and ready and want to help early if they can x

On a personal note, I am still a little feverish, but the fevers are lower, and I dont have any chest aches anymore. I am very hopeful I am through the worst physically.

Much love xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

HarlequinCat said:


> Far as I know In the UK they only test you if you've been hospitalised!
> It's silly really cos you need to know so you dont spread it. Especially people with mild symptom that doesn't stop them going out. You could pass it to someone vulnerable


If you have mild symptoms then you shouldn't be going out. This is what they have been saying all along - even suspected you should stay in.

BUT, the problem is that some folks they think could be completely asymptomatic, and that you really can't contain, which is why the social distancing rules are so important.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Sairy said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Can I ask how much you are watching the news, what else you are doing during the day and what strategies you have tried to help ease your anxiety?


Im not watching the news as much. I'm mainly sitting in my bedroom listening to music. I contacted a mental health worker this morning and she's ringing me back tommorow. x x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I never had a fever. Many don't. Of course I don't know for sure if I had the virus. Probably never will know. Please do keep us posted anyway. x


Full of cold this morning but fine otherwise. I have been isolating for a week or more...last Saturday. It's so important that we only go out when necessary


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Cully said:


> Sadly I think a lot of sick people will be feeling like this after seeing the dreadful hospital scenes from Italy recently. Understandable really.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

HarlequinCat said:


> Far as I know In the UK they only test you if you've been hospitalised!
> It's silly really cos you need to know so you dont spread it. Especially people with mild symptom that doesn't stop them going out. You could pass it to someone vulnerable


It would also help us cope mentally if we knew the precise amount of survivors.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

MissMiloKitty said:


> It would also help us cope mentally if we knew the precise amount of survivors.


Without adequate testing, there's no way of knowing unfortunately. 
The good news is, the number is likely very high. Most people are getting a mild illness and some aren't getting any symptoms at all. Which is also part of why this is spreading so easily, people just don't know they have it. 
But I think there's hope in that most people's immune systems seem to handle the virus just fine, and also, as viruses like these mutate they tend to mutate to a less severe version as it's in the virus' best interest to keep the host well enough to go out and about and spread it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

There are a lots of very responsible people out there doing good things. It's easy to feel a sense of panic on social media - and on here too as we're only human. But I'd seen lots of people taking it seriously which is is great. We're not really focusing much on that but we should be reminded of it. And China is setting an example.

If you're being careful about washing your hands, staying in or close to home then you're doing so well and have every chance of staying well. Be kind to yourself. Get as much as rest as you can and if it's too much on the news don't watch it, you can ask us for a diluted update if that helps you.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Without adequate testing, there's no way of knowing unfortunately.
> The good news is, the number is likely very high. Most people are getting a mild illness and some aren't getting any symptoms at all. Which is also part of why this is spreading so easily, people just don't know they have it.
> But I think there's hope in that most people's immune systems seem to handle the virus just fine, and also, as viruses like these mutate they tend to mutate to a less severe version as it's in the virus' best interest to keep the host well enough to go out and about and spread it.


Yes that's true.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> There are a lots of very responsible people out there doing good things. It's easy to feel a sense of panic on social media - and on here too as we're only human. But I'd seen lots of people taking it seriously which is is great. We're not really focusing much on that but we should be reminded of it. And China is setting an example.
> 
> If you're being careful about washing your hands, staying in or close to home then you're doing so well and have every chance of staying well. Be kind to yourself. Get as much as rest as you can and if it's too much on the news don't watch it, you can ask us for a diluted update if that helps you.


The Government is still refusing to put the country in lockdown. Why is that? They know there are idiots out there ignoring the social distancing instructions.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MissMiloKitty said:


> The Government is still refusing to put the country in lockdown. Why is that? They know there are idiots out there ignoring the social distancing instructions.


We are about as close as we can get without needing a soldier on every street corner.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes I realise that now. I posted before I finished watching. I hope it's enough. Sorry, my head is a bit worked up. 


MilleD said:


> We are about as close as we can get without needing a soldier on every street corner.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Yes I realise that now. I posted before I finished watching. I hope it's enough. Sorry, my head is a bit worked up.


That's ok.

We are all here still if you need to chat.

We will get through this x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I've started to cough in the evening. I'm hoping it's just a tickle. I have had pneumonia and flu so I'm trying to keep a level head. No temperature (thank goodness we've found the thermometer) and sore throat. I do get mild allergies so I'm hoping it's that.


Can you check in with us please? How are you feeling?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I've started to cough in the evening. I'm hoping it's just a tickle. I have had pneumonia and flu so I'm trying to keep a level head. No temperature (thank goodness we've found the thermometer) and sore throat. I do get mild allergies so I'm hoping it's that.


Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I just don't know what's the matter with me. Got really worked up a while ago and had to pace the room to calm myself down. I had just finished watching a film and started feeling a warmth through my chest that I tried to ignore. But then I started feeling tight/restricted in my chest and like I'm unable to breathe properly. There is definitely *something* making me feel like this. Whether it is purely anxiety based I'm not 100% convinced. I was burning up so much but took my temp and it was 35.6 so normal. I calmed after about 30 mins or do, but my mum & sister said I should phone my employer tomorrow and explain I need to self isolate. I just don't know. Currently about to try and get some sleep but still don't feel 100% right in my chest....


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I just don't know what's the matter with me. Got really worked up a while ago and had to pace the room to calm myself down. I had just finished watching a film and started feeling a warmth through my chest that I tried to ignore. But then I started feeling tight/restricted in my chest and like I'm unable to breathe properly. There is definitely *something* making me feel like this. Whether it is purely anxiety based I'm not 100% convinced. I was burning up so much but took my temp and it was 35.6 so normal. I calmed after about 30 mins or do, but my mum & sister said I should phone my employer tomorrow and explain I need to self isolate. I just don't know. Currently about to try and get some sleep but still don't feel 100% right in my chest....


Please do stay home, now. Remember most people will have mild symptoms and as you may have seen from this thread, symptoms can differ greatly. We're all guessing whether we have/had it or not but it is so contagious, any risk is too great, any risk at all. Call your local Covid hotline or whatever is set up in your area to be potentially screened. Where I live, only extreme cases or cases known to have been exposed to known infection, or people who have been out of the country, are tested. We are just told to stay home, treat symptoms and (call ahead) go to the ER if temperature spikes or breathing becomes difficult.

Do not go to work.

And please keep us posted on yourself. xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Please do stay home, now. Remember most people will have mild symptoms and as you may have seen from this thread, symptoms can differ greatly. We're all guessing whether we have/had it or not but it is so contagious, any risk is too great, any risk at all. Call your local Covid hotline or whatever is set up in your area to be potentially screened. Where I live, only extreme cases or cases known to have been exposed to known infection, or people who have been out of the country, are tested. We are just told to stay home, treat symptoms and (call ahead) go to the ER if temperature spikes or breathing becomes difficult.
> 
> Do not go to work.
> 
> And please keep us posted on yourself. xxx


That's much the same set up as over here. Only those hospitalised are being tested I believe so the number of infected is thought to be much higher than the confirmed cases. 
I don't believe it is the virus I have but I suspect it is right to self isolate currently.

Are you doing better yourself?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's much the same set up as over here. Only those hospitalised are being tested I believe so the number of infected is thought to be much higher than the confirmed cases.
> I don't believe it is the virus I have but I suspect it is right to self isolate currently.
> 
> Are you doing better yourself?


I am just about back to normal thank you. Even if it isn't Covid-19, if it's a cold, or other virus, your immune system is compromised putting you, and as a consequence, others, at risk. Even anxiety, stress, lowers your immune system making you more vulnerable, and again, anyone around you as well. And there is just no way to know. The only thing to do is to isolate.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

@Dogloverlou @MollySmith thinking of you both. @lullabydream how is your sister? @ZoeM? And how about your dad? And anyone else I might have missed, just did a quick scroll through.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

My dad is in bed sick. We are in NY. I don't know if it's Corona Virus or not. He is 74 years old with bad lungs from years of smoking, COPD, and asbestosis. What are the symptoms? I don't think he has a bad cough yet, does that come later?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MaggieDemi said:


> My dad is in bed sick. We are in NY. I don't know if it's Corona Virus or not. He is 74 years old with bad lungs from years of smoking, COPD, and asbestosis. What are the symptoms? I don't think he has a bad cough yet, does that come later?


Call his doctor or your local hot line. They will advise you by asking a list of questions to determine symptoms and risk of contagion and tell you how to proceed. Most communities health care agencies have set up a hot line number to call to start the process.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you @lorilu for asking about my sister. She's OK. My sister and I are keeping in touch often.

She's obviously missing her little ray of sunshine her grandchild. Though her son and daughter in law are keeping in touch sharing pictures and videos it helps but obviously not the same as cuddles.

Her partner is staying with her, they usually live separate so that is good that she isn't on her own. He is lovely. They haven't been together long in the big scheme of things but he is nice. Although he works for a delivery company so he is extremely busy currently.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Does anyone know what the new (if any) advice is for people who come under the 'are called for a flu jab every year' group. I'm confused. I think my brain has become bogged down by too much info.
I'm mid 60's and on regular meds for diabetes type 2, high blood pressure and cholesterol, vit B12 deficiency and have Fibromyalgia. I also have poor mobility and use my mobility scooter to go shopping. I am called for a flu jab every winter.
I know I'm not in the extremely at risk group, but not sure if I am supposed to isolate and for what period. 
I understood all the guidelines when they first came out but it's all a muddle now.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Does anyone know what the new (if any) advice is for people who come under the 'are called for a flu jab every year' group. I'm confused. I think my brain has become bogged down by too much info.
> I'm mid 60's and on regular meds for diabetes type 2, high blood pressure and cholesterol, vit B12 deficiency and have Fibromyalgia. I also have poor mobility and use my mobility scooter to go shopping. I am called for a flu jab every winter.
> I know I'm not in the extremely at risk group, but not sure if I am supposed to isolate and for what period.
> I understood all the guidelines when they first came out but it's all a muddle now.


We should all be staying at home apart from the very small list of reasons you can leave it.

The extremely vulnerable people are the ones who they are going to ensure can get supplies through some support network, and they should not be leaving the house at all.

I'm asthmatic, and I have only left the house since 'lockdown' was instigated to go for a bike ride a day.

If we run out of anything, then my OH who is staying (doesn't live here but has 'moved in' for the lockdown) will go out and pop to the shops.

Other than that, we are staying in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2020)

For the past week I've had a stuffy cold and my asthma has been playing up. I'm usually a very mild asthmatic - I don't take a preventative and it only flares up maybe once every year or two if I get ill. My cold is improving but my asthma remains. I'm not wheezing or anything but I can just feel a niggly restriction in my chest. It hasn't gotten worse but it also hasn't improved.

Talking to my mum today and she said maybe it's Coronavirus, not asthma. I discounted that because I have no other symptoms - I feel fine, no sore throat, no cough, no fever.

We're in lockdown/isolation anyway, but now she's got me wondering!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Really worried last night, I've always got a some type of head ache, last night getting the tea it a lot worse, and I felt really strange and my balance isn't best at anytime but I felt as if I was on a boat in a storm I could hardly stand up, so went to bed got up about 10pm OH did me a sandwich which I only eat half went back to bed and started to cough and wouldn't stop, now I was getting worried, must have coughed for over an hour and finally fell asleep. This morning I feel fine still a little of balance my I'm fine and no cough. Scare over.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Really worried last night, I've always got a some type of head ache, last night getting the tea it a lot worse, and I felt really strange and my balance isn't best at anytime but I felt as if I was on a boat in a storm I could hardly stand up, so went to bed got up about 10pm OH did me a sandwich which I only eat half went back to bed and started to cough and wouldn't stop, now I was getting worried, must have coughed for over an hour and finally fell asleep. This morning I feel fine still a little of balance my I'm fine and no cough. Scare over.


it is scary isn't it when every little symptom makes you wonder. Do you have a thermometer? Take your temperature a few times today to make sure you aren't having a fever. And call your local medical hot line or whatever your community has set up to discuss symptoms and evaluate risk. This is very important. xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

lorilu said:


> @Dogloverlou @MollySmith thinking of you both. @lullabydream how is your sister? @ZoeM? And how about your dad? And anyone else I might have missed, just did a quick scroll through.


Oh @lorilu thank you, I've been a lot better so I'm sure it's a mild dose of hay fever as it's better today, I had o temperature and when I started to take antihistamines it was fine. I think I got really anxious too.

how's you?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Really worried last night, I've always got a some type of head ache, last night getting the tea it a lot worse, and I felt really strange and my balance isn't best at anytime but I felt as if I was on a boat in a storm I could hardly stand up, so went to bed got up about 10pm OH did me a sandwich which I only eat half went back to bed and started to cough and wouldn't stop, now I was getting worried, must have coughed for over an hour and finally fell asleep. This morning I feel fine still a little of balance my I'm fine and no cough. Scare over.


Hugs, it is so easy to get scared. I hope you continue to get better.


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

I guess my dad doesn't have corona virus, since he never got a cough or fever. His lungs hurt really bad, that's the only symptom so far and it has been 2 weeks. I had pneumonia in September, so I know what it's like to not be able to breathe. I hope I don't get it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MaggieDemi said:


> I guess my dad doesn't have corona virus, since he never got a cough or fever. His lungs hurt really bad, that's the only symptom so far and it has been 2 weeks. I had pneumonia in September, so I know what it's like to not be able to breathe. I hope I don't get it.


Hope you both turn out to be ok. It's such a worrying time for us all.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MaggieDemi said:


> I guess my dad doesn't have corona virus, since he never got a cough or fever. His lungs hurt really bad, that's the only symptom so far and it has been 2 weeks. I had pneumonia in September, so I know what it's like to not be able to breathe. I hope I don't get it.


It's quite possible he had it, and it was just a mild version, which is what most people will have. He should continue to rest and treat himself as if he has the virus, because it can take a while to feel better, and to avoid a relapse. Thanks for the update. x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MaggieDemi said:


> I guess my dad doesn't have corona virus, since he never got a cough or fever. His lungs hurt really bad, that's the only symptom so far and it has been 2 weeks. I had pneumonia in September, so I know what it's like to not be able to breathe. I hope I don't get it.


I saw an interview with a GP who had it, along with her husband and children. None of them had a temperature and the only symptom her and her husband had was that they felt like they were breathing at high altitude.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hoping its just the change in the weather, but I've had a headache, can't get warm and feel a bit weak and shaky since Sunday. Really worried.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Hoping its just the change in the weather, but I've had a headache, can't get warm and feel a bit weak and shaky since Sunday. Really worried.


Hope you will be ok. Do you think you should call your doctor. ?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Hoping its just the change in the weather, but I've had a headache, can't get warm and feel a bit weak and shaky since Sunday. Really worried.


You can request a test by post or your parents can pick one up for you whatever is easier if you think it might be Covid-19
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...ntigen-test-to-check-if-you-have-coronavirus/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Hope you will be ok. Do you think you should call your doctor. ?


Thank you. I'm not sure, if it wasn't for this current situation I'd just put my symptoms down to the change in weather and my current ongoing health issues. Thankfully I have no cough and my breathing hasn't changed, just feel a bit under the weather.



lullabydream said:


> You can request a test by post or your parents can pick one up for you whatever is easier if you think it might be Covid-19
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...ntigen-test-to-check-if-you-have-coronavirus/


Thanks.
To be honest the test scares me. :Bag


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> To be honest the test scares me. :Bag


I had it, it's not bad at all, seriously, I could shove my finger up my nose further than they swabbed me. It's called the anterior nares swab test - it's CDC approved, I'm sure it's available in the UK as well 

My only complaint is that I got tested 6 days ago now and still haven't heard results. The gal who got tested with me (we were sitting in the same car) got her negative result yesterday so I'm going to operate on the assumption I'm negative too, but it would be nice to know!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Hoping its just the change in the weather, but I've had a headache, can't get warm and feel a bit weak and shaky since Sunday. Really worried.


Could this be linked to your pain you have been having ?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was tested by a nurse before I went up to the ward. I didn’t think the swab went too far up the nose or down the throat. It was negative


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I had it, it's not bad at all, seriously, I could shove my finger up my nose further than they swabbed me. It's called the anterior nares swab test - it's CDC approved, I'm sure it's available in the UK as well
> 
> My only complaint is that I got tested 6 days ago now and still haven't heard results. The gal who got tested with me (we were sitting in the same car) got her negative result yesterday so I'm going to operate on the assumption I'm negative too, but it would be nice to know!


The only test I've heard about here in the UK is the back of the throat then up the nose one, which is the one that scares me. 
If I could have the test you did, just up the nose, I'd be fine with that.



Boxer123 said:


> Could this be linked to your pain you have been having ?


I hadn't thought of that, I do feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I guess it might be linked.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> The only test I've heard about here in the UK is the back of the throat then up the nose one, which is the one that scares me.
> If I could have the test you did, just up the nose, I'd be fine with that.
> 
> I hadn't thought of that, I do feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I guess it might be linked.


I keep harping about kidneys but they have given me much grief on the past if you had an infection it would make you feel poorly.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

If you order a postal test you can carry out the test yourself, it does say on the instructions if you cant get a throat swab then do both nostrils. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I keep harping about kidneys but they have given me much grief on the past if you had an infection it would make you feel poorly.


Think I need to ask the doctors to see if the district nurse will agree to come to me for a blood test yet.



3dogs2cats said:


> If you order a postal test you can carry out the test yourself, it does say on the instructions if you cant get a throat swab then do both nostrils. Hope you feel better soon x


That gives me more relief than you'll ever know, thank you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

How are you @ForestWomble ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> How are you @ForestWomble ?


Thank you for asking, I still have a headache and still feel more tired than normal, but all other symptoms have gone so am feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all

I had Covid March/April - there was no testing at the time as it was chaotic, they didn't even know all the symptoms back then. 5 of us from work had it but if we'd started to work from home a week earlier it would have saved us. At least I'm through it and not worried now though. I didn't go into hospital but the breathlessness was scary - mine dragged on for over a month and I had to get antibiotics (Doxycycline) off GP via a phone appointment before the chest pains/breathlessness cleared properly.

Mine lasted about 5 weeks (although I didn't know I had it for the first week but luckily isolated anyway from the time we started to WFH), the other four from work had it a lot easier and only for 1 or 2 weeks. I don't have any other illnesses that I know of so I was probably just unlucky.

I'm noticing now that I have a slight wheeze and am wondering if it's leftovers from the covid making my allergic rhinitis worse now hay fever has kicked in.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing @Jannor , I'm sure it will be helpful and reassuring to many. Have you mentioned the wheeze to your doctor? If it were me I'd be wanting to know if needed any further treatment.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Cully said:


> Thanks for sharing @Jannor , I'm sure it will be helpful and reassuring to many. Have you mentioned the wheeze to your doctor? If it were me I'd be wanting to know if needed any further treatment.


No, not yet - I don't think it's something they can deal with over the phone so unless it gets worse I was just going to wait and see if I still have it once they start seeing non urgent patients again. I've seen somewhere the Covid cough can take 3 months to go so I'll just wait and see for now I think. It's not really bothering me, as it's only occasionally, just something new I noticed with the usual hay fever nightmare!


----------

